# Wheel Chaulk Mods



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, either I'm an idiot or the search engine for this site is screwy. Either way I cannot find the post of you guys' home made wheel chalks. I'm thinking of make some of the wooden ones with the threaded rod to squeeze them together. I would like to look at someone eleses first just to get an idea. thanks for the help.

Marc.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Try this http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=threaded+chalk . James


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

[/topic][quote name='ranier1315' date='Feb 10 2008, 07:23 PM' post='272985']
Ok, either I'm an idiot or the search engine for this site is screwy. Either way I cannot find the post of you guys' home made wheel chalks. I'm thinking of make some of the wooden ones with the threaded rod to squeeze them together. I would like to look at someone eleses first just to get an idea. thanks for the help.

Marc.

Try this , it is from another post sometime ago
[post="0"]"]Chocks[/post]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you decide they are too hard to build, you can always buy them.

Here is a link to the one I have...works great.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=11109


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you decide they are too hard to build, you can always buy them.
> 
> Here is a link to the one I have...works great.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=11109


X2 , have two and they work very well and are very sturdy


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you decide they are too hard to build, you can always buy them.
> 
> Here is a link to the one I have...works great.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=11109


These are what we use. First thing we do before removing the trailer from the ball. I learned this lesson once.







I've tried many ways over the years and these are by far the best. Yes they are pricey but they work. Built like a tank and will likely last your lifetime.

Rick


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

fspieg said:


> If you decide they are too hard to build, you can always buy them.
> 
> Here is a link to the one I have...works great.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=11109


These are what we use. First thing we do before removing the trailer from the ball. I learned this lesson once.







I've tried many ways over the years and these are by far the best. Yes they are pricey but they work. Built like a tank and will likely last your lifetime.

Rick
[/quote]

X2, love them!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you decide they are too hard to build, you can always buy them.
> 
> Here is a link to the one I have...works great.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=11109


X3 on the BAL's.

I saw in the February Camping World magazine that BAL has modified these some by drilling a hole in the top that allows you to add a padlock to prevent someone from turning the bolt. Not a huge deterent but a nice security feature for the chock and an added option for the trailer if you have security concerns in storage.

Paul


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I saw a set of these in Lancaster last year and talked to the guy who had them. He said that they were the greatest chocks that he had ever used. I think I am going to take a look at getting a set of these this year.

http://www.rotochok.com/

Gary


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Try searching on "Chocks." Spelling is everything with a search engine.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I just made some on the weekend the wood blocks are 9"x4" pressure treated fence post the ready-rod is 3x8"by 15" used nylocks top and bottom with a normal nut for tightening them. the size of the wooden block depends on how far apart the wheels are as i found out the hard way. I got the measurements of 7" x4" cut at 20 degree angle off a web site went ahead cut sanded drilled the hole in the center put them all together went out shovelled snow away so i could try them and they slipped right thru without touching the tires ugg!!! Gave up for that day had a couple of beers and pondered what to do next. on sunday made them 2" longer now they work great.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like you did the measure once cut twice rule that I usually do


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I cut a card board template to make mine. Took 5 minutes with a pair of scissors and It was done. So then when I cut the blocks it was a one cut operation.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I did something similar. I cut a piece of 1/4" plywood the width of a 4 x 4. I then eyeballed the angle, cut both sides the same angle, and checked my sizing on the tires. A slight adjustment of the angle, and I was ready to cut 4 pieces. Then drilled them with my drillpress, install the bolts and washers and I'm done.

I've used them for 2 years now and they are still going strong. Not bad for an investment of less than $10.00.

Of course, having a woodworking shop in my garage made the job a little easier!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Honestly i usually make sure to measure twice cut once but the web site looked good the picture was from a travel trailer and i didn,t know the axles were different distances apart. i,ll know better next time. course i,am a guy so you never know.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

bcdude said:


> i,ll know better next time. course i,am a guy so you never know.


Directions???? Directions???

I am a man an I don neeeed no stinkin' DIRECTIONS!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> i,ll know better next time. course i,am a guy so you never know.


Directions???? Directions???

I am a man an I don neeeed no stinkin' DIRECTIONS!!!
[/quote]

how about a template?


----------

